# how much is my 2004 TCR 1 Comp worth



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

i hate these threads but i'm in a situation where i need to liquidate as much of my assets as possible. so here it is i'm looking to sell my tcr comp1, i realize that bikes drop in value the minute you leave the bike shop but i'm wondering a round about asking price for this bike. it's in great shape has about 15oo miles on it.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

blurry said:


> i hate these threads but i'm in a situation where i need to liquidate as much of my assets as possible. so here it is i'm looking to sell my tcr comp1, i realize that bikes drop in value the minute you leave the bike shop but i'm wondering a round about asking price for this bike. it's in great shape has about 15oo miles on it.


Are there any upgrades from stock, is it the one with the Dura Ace rear derailer, what color is it, do you plan to sell it on Ebay or RBR. Check on Ebay to see what other's are going for. I would guess $1700-$2000.Med and small are easier to sell than Large and XL.
Unfortunate you have to get rid of such a great bike.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=3696974776&rd=1


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

what a difference a day makes....the clouds are gone and the sun is shining, i looks like my hardships were not that hard at all. infact it worked out without having to sell my ride, i even sold so many things (jetski, 2 surfboards, 2 wheelsets, snowboard) i can actually buy a new frame HAHAHA. i'll be rolling my new Ti frame very soon


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you getting one of the TST frames from Cambria? Or something more exotic?


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

trying to decide between moots, seven, merlin and lightspeed.


----------

